# To convert language to English in HTC HD2



## dr.aysa

Hi. Does anyone know how to convert language to English in HTC HD2 mobile?
Please dont tell the complicated stuff that i already googled and failed.
Any simplest solution?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten

This is as simple as I can find How to change to english language my htc hd2? - FixYa


----------



## dr.aysa

We did that. And it is not helpful!


----------



## joeten

Not finding a simple method it all involves changing the phones rom see here for how [TUT] How to change from one official ROM to another (including language) - xda-developers
sorry but it appears that this is the way


----------

